# Upgrade or New purchase



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2020)

My current laptop configuration is:
Model- Dell Inspiron 15 5558
Purchase Date: Febuary, 2016
Processor- Intel Core i5-5250 1.60 GHz
RAM- 4 GB 
HDD- 1TB 5400 rpm
OS: Windows 10 Home 64-bit
GPU: NVIDIA 920M 2GB DDR3

As you can see its quite an outdated configuration. I use it mainly for office use where there is good to heavy usage of MS Excel, Word, Powerpoint (majority of excel), web surfing, occasional gaming. I want it to be lag free and work fast like whenever I open the laptop, it should boot fast or load programs faster. But this laptop has made my life worse, the boot time takes around 5 minutes to fully load the operating system & lots of time to open an app for first time use.  Thats why I use Sleep function often but the negative to this it consumes battery life. It usually gives backup of 2 hrs upon full charge and its the same 2016 battery running.
So I want to know whether upgrading it to an SSD and 8 or 12 GB RAM would make life easier or should I go for a new laptop? 

PS: I have already spent 18k for repairing the motherboard in the year 2018 for this laptop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

My laptop is one generation behind yours but with 8gb ram & a ssd I still don't feel any lag in usage. However you should never have spend 18k(also don't take it otherwise but I am pretty sure you got scammed) for its repairing. I say try to sell this laptop on olx for ~8-10k & then add ~20k to buy a much better laptop in Oct sale this year.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> My laptop is one generation behind yours but with 8gb ram & a ssd I still don't feel any lag in usage. However you should never have spend 18k(also don't take it otherwise but I am pretty sure you got scammed) for its repairing. I say try to sell this laptop on olx for ~8-10k & then add ~20k to buy a much better laptop in Oct sale this year.



It was not scam , i purchased warranty from Dell directly. They have this thing about recertification if your warranty has expired. Mine was expired and system did crashed. I got my 15.6” touchscreen display, motherboard replaced. 

This is my second laptop, the first one was also a Dell (Vostro 1400, purchased in 2008). That one also had a similar GPU failure after expiration of warranty and again I spent the same 18k  in 2010(motherboard, lcd, dvd writer replaced).  
I have a love hate relationship with Dell. I haven’t used other companies because in 2008 the thing I liked about Dell was door to door repair. I didn’t have to go to any service centre. And also that I could customise my own configuration online before purchase. I know things are different today but if I buy a new laptop, it will be a Dell  despite my cravings for a mac, thinkpad or ms surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 21, 2020)

You need a SSD anyways. I say get one now. See if performance improves . If not, sell laptop , buy another use ssd in that.

btw you should use hibernate and not 'sleep' . No battery is used during hibernate. Also  5 minutes is tooo much. Check startup applications, services.. uninstall useless apps


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> You need a SSD anyways. I say get one now. See if performance improves . If not, sell laptop , buy another use ssd in that.
> 
> btw you should use hibernate and not 'sleep' . No battery is used during hibernate. Also  5 minutes is tooo much. Check startup applications, services.. uninstall useless apps



Does win10 have hibernate option also? When i click shutdown I only get Shut down, Reboot, Sleep options in the start menu. 
I have tried formatting the OS but still the boot time cranks me up. The same was the case with my brother’s Inspiron (forgot the model but it was of year 2014). That system was also way slow. 

Do I need to buy a 2.5” SSD ? and whether is there any concept of internal or external SSD like we have in spinning drives? Will I be able to use the ssd in any other laptop also? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

Authorized repair is always overpriced,I can assure you similar repair in some big pc market place would have cost at max 4-5k for mobo & though not sure about touchscreen but it too would not have costed more than 5-6k either. 

Sleep means all your work is saved in ram which needs a small amount of power to remain active(ram cannot save data once its power is cut off) while hibernation means all your current data from ram is saved onto hard disk after which system completely shut off.
How to add Hibernate option to the Start Menu in Windows 10

2.5" ssd is same size as laptop hdd & similarly connects to sata connector(hence also known as 2.5" sata ssd). There is another connector called M2 & for that there are 2 types of ssd: M2 sata ssd & M2 NVMe ssd(these ssd look like ram). M2 sata ssd can be considered as 2.5" sata ssd without its external covering so same performance as 2.5" sata ssd while M2 NVMe ssd is completely different tech & faster than 2.5" sata/M2 sata ssd. There are external ssd like samsung T5 or seagate FAST but you can just put any 2.5" ssd(2.5" hdd also works) in a case like *www.amazon.in/External-Portable-USB3-0-2139U3-CR-Transparent/dp/B01N07NBLA/  & it will work fine.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Authorized repair is always overpriced,I can assure you similar repair in some big pc market place would have cost at max 4-5k for mobo & though not sure about touchscreen but it too would not have costed more than 5-6k either.
> 
> Sleep means all your work is saved in ram which needs a small amount of power to remain active(ram cannot save data once its power is cut off) while hibernation means all your current data from ram is saved onto hard disk after which system completely shut off.
> How to add Hibernate option to the Start Menu in Windows 10
> ...



Thanks for the article. I knew what hibernate means , I used it extensively in Win vista and 7 but it was turned off by default in Win10 and I wasn’t having much issue with sleep until recently when my usage increased. 
Coming to the repair part,before purchasing warranty for my first dell, I gave it in some market in noida where the guy repaired and gave 1 month warranty & took 4k rupees. Exactly 1 month after, it crashed and I again gave it to the same guy and this time he took 1k rupees with another 1 month warranty. It again crashed after one month, no surprises there . This experience forced me to purchase the warranty. Although I agree its overpriced. 
Once I gave my redmi note 5 pro for repair of screen in nehru place, delhi. They took 2k rupees whereas xiaomi was offering for 4.5k. But just a fell from 3-4 ft crashed the screen.  I haven’t had good experiences with local repair shops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> You need a SSD anyways. I say get one now. See if performance improves . If not, sell laptop , buy another use ssd in that.
> 
> btw you should use hibernate and not 'sleep' . No battery is used during hibernate. Also  5 minutes is tooo much. Check startup applications, services.. uninstall useless apps



I have one problem with replacing my hdd , all my downloads of steam and other stuff will be gone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I haven’t had good experiences with local repair shops.


Then I guess your luck is bad when it comes to local repair shops so nothing can be done about it.



theterminator said:


> I have one problem with replacing my hdd , all my downloads of steam and other stuff will be gone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not necessarily,you can clone/transfer hdd to ssd & everything will be same.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not necessarily,you can clone/transfer hdd to ssd & everything will be same.



The existing hdd is of 1TB & I am looking to purchase 240GB ssd costing 2.5k at fk 

WD Green SATA 2.5/7mm disque 240 GB Laptop, All in One PC's, Desktop Internal Solid State Drive (WDS240G2G0A) - WD : Flipkart.com

does cloning require both drives to be of same size? 
I also saw a video on youtube where a guy installs ssd in the original drive location and a hdd in the optical disc drive portion of his laptop using something called caddie. Can this be done here also considering I rarely use the dvd drive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

theterminator said:


> The existing hdd is of 1TB & I am looking to purchase 240GB ssd costing 2.5k at fk
> 
> WD Green SATA 2.5/7mm disque 240 GB Laptop, All in One PC's, Desktop Internal Solid State Drive (WDS240G2G0A) - WD : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


Cloning entire drive requires same or bigger size ssd but cloning/transferring only windows requires ssd larger than current C drive.

Yes caddy is in fact preferred method for using ssd unless optical drive port is sata 1 but seeing even my 4th gen i3 laptop has sata 3 optical drive port,your laptop should most likely also has it. I also use caddy for ssd because I don't use dvd drive plus in my opinion hdd is better secure in its original position/slot as that slot was designed keeping hdd in mind.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2020)

theterminator said:


> As you can see its quite an outdated configuration. I use it mainly for office use where there is good to heavy usage of MS Excel, Word, Powerpoint (majority of excel), web surfing, occasional gaming. I want it to be lag free and work fast like whenever I open the laptop, it should boot fast or load programs faster. But this laptop has made my life worse, the boot time takes around 5 minutes to fully load the operating system & lots of time to open an app for first time use.
> So I want to know whether upgrading it to an SSD and 8 or 12 GB RAM would make life easier or should I go for a new laptop?
> 
> PS: I have already spent 18k for repairing the motherboard in the year 2018 for this laptop.



Get a new laptop. You'd be wasting a new SSD in case your laptop dies again and you end up upgrading anyhow.



theterminator said:


> Thats why I use Sleep function often but the negative to this it consumes battery life. It usually gives backup of 2 hrs upon full charge and its the same 2016 battery running.


Enable hibernation. Don't know why MS disabled/hid it in first place. Putting it to sleep is a wastage of energy.


theterminator said:


> I know things are different today but if I buy a new laptop, it will be a Dell *emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji851.png despite my cravings for a mac, thinkpad or ms surface.


Get one from Asus or Lenovo instead. Much reliable and have better value for money. Dell is just not worth it these days.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a new laptop. You'd be wasting a new SSD in case your laptop dies again and you end up upgrading anyhow.




I just ordered the 240GB one link posted above. If at all my laptop dies, i can still use the ssd in my desktop right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I just ordered the 240GB one link posted above. If at all my laptop dies, i can still use the ssd in my desktop right?


The one in your signature, you sure can. 
The reason why I think you shouldn't have bought it because all good laptops come with at least a 256GB ssd.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I just ordered the 240GB one link posted above. If at all my laptop dies, i can still use the ssd in my desktop right?


Cancel that & buy this instead,it is better & faster *www.amazon.in/Kingston-SSDNow-Internal-SA400S37-240GIN/dp/B079TH8YZQ


----------



## theterminator (Feb 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Cancel that & buy this instead,it is better & faster *www.amazon.in/Kingston-SSDNow-Internal-SA400S37-240GIN/dp/B079TH8YZQ



thanks but I already ordered wd green and has arrived 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200223/5a493ab106208c04fdab3a92b8225a81.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ok. A400 is faster than WD green but both are much faster than any hdd.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 15, 2021)

So I've used the SSD for about a year now... though it is fast but the short battery life really outweighs any benefits. I am looking to exchange this laptop in the upcoming Amazon sale through exchange. Any recommendations around the 40k budget for a thin and light ultrabook, with at least 10hr battery life? 
Although my dream machine is Macbook Air M1 coz I'm already in the ecosystem but its entry level price is too steep.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I am looking to exchange this laptop in the upcoming Amazon sale through exchange.


You won't get good enough value in return. Keep it or sell offline via olx/quikr. Remove the ssd before selling and put in original hdd instead.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 15, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You won't get good enough value in return. Keep it or sell offline via olx/quikr. Remove the ssd before selling and put in original hdd instead.



They’re giving 10k exchange price


----------



## theterminator (Jan 17, 2021)

Digit recommends this as the best mainstream laptop of 2020.... is it worth buying? 

Acer Swift 3 AMD Ryzen 5 4500U 14-inch Display Ultra Thin and Light Laptop (8GB Ram/512GB SSD/Window 10, Home/AMD Radeon Graphics/ Pure Silver/1.2kgs), SF314-42 *www.amazon.in/dp/B08NXYT6VY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_tpabGbMPJWE1A


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Digit recommends this as the best mainstream laptop of 2020.... is it worth buying?
> 
> Acer Swift 3 AMD Ryzen 5 4500U 14-inch Display Ultra Thin and Light Laptop (8GB Ram/512GB SSD/Window 10, Home/AMD Radeon Graphics/ Pure Silver/1.2kgs), SF314-42 Amazon.in


In my opinion definition of "best" is subjective when it comes to audio & video devices like these. Someone who find 14" screen a bit small & lack of numpad a con in laptops, this certainly isn't the "best" laptop. However if your usage does not demand a dedicated graphics card like 1650, a bigger screen & numpad then this certainly is one of the best 14" models available currently.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 18, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> In my opinion definition of "best" is subjective when it comes to audio & video devices like these. Someone who find 14" screen a bit small & lack of numpad a con in laptops, this certainly isn't the "best" laptop. However if your usage does not demand a dedicated graphics card like 1650, a bigger screen & numpad then this certainly is one of the best 14" models available currently.



personally i was looking for
1. 15” screen with numpads
2. Atleast 300 nits brightness screen
3. Screen should be non reflective, my current screen is too much reflective so when i take it to office where there is too much lighting, I have a hard time working on it. 
4. Must have very good battery life , I really hate having to charge a laptop when you need it the most. 
5. Must be lightweight, easy to carry around. 
6. Have good processing power & memory since my usage will include heavy excel files.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 18, 2021)

Can someone recommend me what type of Internal SSD for laptop should I buy for my 8 year old HP Pavilion g4 Laptop? I recently see a lot of BSOD errors with the hard drive failing. I thought why not buy an SSD within 50 pounds to give this laptop a fresh new life. Recommend me options on Amazon UK please. I saw a couple within my budget of 40 pounds but I am not sure which one is compatible with my laptop. What is the difference between 2.5" SATA and M.2? I want to replace my 500GB internal HDD with a new internal SSD. Can I also do it myself at home or will I need some professional help to replace hard drive?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 18, 2021)

Forgot to say my laptop runs on Windows 8.1 because when I upgraded it to Windows 10 via the free upgrade the laptop was running hot and the performance slow in some applications with the fan noise a little too loud. It maybe due to missing or incompatible drivers. I switched back to Windows 8.1 and everything ran fine. Should I install Windows 10 on the new SSD or stick to the old Windows 8.1? I don't have any issue with current Windows 8.1 however, I just wanted to know if maybe the new SSD would run fast on Windows 10 without running hot and lagging in online games.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2021)

powerstarprince said:


> Can someone recommend me what type of Internal SSD for laptop should I buy for my 8 year old HP Pavilion g4 Laptop? I recently see a lot of BSOD errors with the hard drive failing. I thought why not buy an SSD within 50 pounds to give this laptop a fresh new life. Recommend me options on Amazon UK please. I saw a couple within my budget of 40 pounds but I am not sure which one is compatible with my laptop. What is the difference between 2.5" SATA and M.2? I want to replace my 500GB internal HDD with a new internal SSD. Can I also do it myself at home or will I need some professional help to replace hard drive?


*www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-MZ-76E500B-EU-Solid-State/dp/B078WQT6S6M.2 is a new slot type not present in 8 years old laptops, M.2 slot can support sata(not 2.5" but same regular sata ssd in M.2 form factor, basically a regular 2.5" sata ssd like samusng 860 above with its external covering removed) or NVMe(newer interface & much faster than sata) or both(in newer laptops usually the M.2 slot is NVMe compatible). You should be able to replace the hdd with ssd on your own after watching some youtube videos(search in youtube for your laptop model followed by ssd upgrade).



powerstarprince said:


> Forgot to say my laptop runs on Windows 8.1 because when I upgraded it to Windows 10 via the free upgrade the laptop was running hot and the performance slow in some applications with the fan noise a little too loud. It maybe due to missing or incompatible drivers. I switched back to Windows 8.1 and everything ran fine. Should I install Windows 10 on the new SSD or stick to the old Windows 8.1? I don't have any issue with current Windows 8.1 however, I just wanted to know if maybe the new SSD would run fast on Windows 10 without running hot and lagging in online games.


Use win 8.1, win 10 on ssd is not really required for older hardware.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 20, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-MZ-76E500B-EU-Solid-State/dp/B078WQT6S6M.2 is a new slot type not present in 8 years old laptops, M.2 slot can support sata(not 2.5" but same regular sata ssd in M.2 form factor, basically a regular 2.5" sata ssd like samusng 860 above with its external covering removed) or NVMe(newer interface & much faster than sata) or both(in newer laptops usually the M.2 slot is NVMe compatible). You should be able to replace the hdd with ssd on your own after watching some youtube videos(search in youtube for your laptop model followed by ssd upgrade).
> 
> 
> Use win 8.1, win 10 on ssd is not really required for older hardware.



Thanks, for the suggestion I think that SSD is great. I got 40 pounds of free money to spend on Amazon so I'm not sure if I should choose the 500GB or 250GB version in this case. Need to shell out 20 pounds more to get the 500GB SSD. Can you suggest maybe one or two more options available which are within the 40 pounds budget. Okay, so basically I remove the 2.5" SATA HDD from my laptop and replace with the same 2.5" SATA SSD this time. Haven't disassembled my laptop on my own before, but Yeah it would be great if I don't have to remove the keyboard before inserting this new SSD. Also, thanks I think Win 8.1 should be running more than efficient due to the official driver support available from HP.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 21, 2021)

I finally ordered the new Samsung 870 EVO 250GB SSD from here  Samsung SSD 870 EVO, 250 GB, Form Factor 2.5”, Intelligent Turbo Write, Magician 6 Software, Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories which recently released in the market 2 days ago. Thank you again for helping me choose this item.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 22, 2021)

powerstarprince said:


> I finally ordered the new Samsung 870 EVO 250GB SSD from here  Samsung SSD 870 EVO, 250 GB, Form Factor 2.5”, Intelligent Turbo Write, Magician 6 Software, Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories which recently released in the market 2 days ago. Thank you again for helping me choose this item.


Please also update about the import fee and other extra charges you had to pay to get it delivered to you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Please also update about the import fee and other extra charges you had to pay to get it delivered to you.


He seems to be in UK itself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2021)

powerstarprince said:


> Thanks, for the suggestion I think that SSD is great. I got 40 pounds of free money to spend on Amazon so I'm not sure if I should choose the 500GB or 250GB version in this case. Need to shell out 20 pounds more to get the 500GB SSD. Can you suggest maybe one or two more options available which are within the 40 pounds budget. Okay, so basically I remove the 2.5" SATA HDD from my laptop and replace with the same 2.5" SATA SSD this time. Haven't disassembled my laptop on my own before, but Yeah it would be great if I don't have to remove the keyboard before inserting this new SSD. Also, thanks I think Win 8.1 should be running more than efficient due to the official driver support available from HP.


Space requirement depends on your usage & I see that you already got the 250gb one. Noadays most typical laptops don't have a separate accessible panel for hdd slot so you will have to open the entire back panel & remove the keyboard to access the hdd slot. Samsung 870 evo seems to be the best sata ssd in its price range though so good choice.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Please also update about the import fee and other extra charges you had to pay to get it delivered to you.


Yes, I am in the U.K. it will be delivered to me in 4 days.


whitestar_999 said:


> Space requirement depends on your usage & I see that you already got the 250gb one. Noadays most typical laptops don't have a separate accessible panel for hdd slot so you will have to open the entire back panel & remove the keyboard to access the hdd slot. Samsung 870 evo seems to be the best sata ssd in its price range though so good choice.


Yeah, I think the 250GB one should be alright for my requirements. I could have got the 500GB but I didn't wanted to spend extra money on the SSD. I will have to check a YouTube video and try later, I hope it wouldn't be that difficult. The only reason I don't want to remove my keyboard is that I had it neatly fixed by the service center guys so that it doesn't bump or jump near the arrow keys like it did before. Yes, I read Samsung 860 EVO set the standards for SSD in the last 2 years and now it's good to have found the 870 EVO with faster speeds at almost the same price. This will be my first experience of using an SSD in a Windows laptop.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 31, 2021)

I went to a showroom last night where got to see dozens of laptops of HP, Dell & Microsoft. I was impressed by 13.3” HP Envy AU0045. It’s very compact & lightweight & I think its R5 4500U processor seemed powerful. The display is FHD and text were crisp and clear. 
I don’t know about its longevity since I’ve never owned a 2-in-1 before so I don’t know how much useful will that be. 
The other machine I thought was good was HP 14 Thin and Light. It’s weight was similar if not lighter than the Envy. 
I currently own a 15.6” laptop with resolution 1366*768 so it’s my opinion that having a bigger screen will be beneficial to view those large excel files. Will the 13.3” screen with 1080p resolution be enough or will I miss the bigger screen? 
I viewed another device on YT the LG Gram 17” which people said was very very compact but again I’m not sure about its longevity.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I went to a showroom last night where got to see dozens of laptops of HP, Dell & Microsoft. I was impressed by 13.3” HP Envy AU0045. It’s very compact & lightweight & I think its R5 4500U processor seemed powerful. The display is FHD and text were crisp and clear.
> I don’t know about its longevity since I’ve never owned a 2-in-1 before so I don’t know how much useful will that be.
> The other machine I thought was good was HP 14 Thin and Light. It’s weight was similar if not lighter than the Envy.
> I currently own a 15.6” laptop with resolution 1366*768 so it’s my opinion that having a bigger screen will be beneficial to view those large excel files. Will the 13.3” screen with 1080p resolution be enough or will I miss the bigger screen?
> I viewed another device on YT the LG Gram 17” which people said was very very compact but again I’m not sure about its longevity.


Only you can answer the screen size question as everyone has different requirements.

LG Gram has received a lot of praise but even I don't know about its longevity. But I'd pick LG over Xiaomi or Honor, esp at a good price.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 31, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Only you can answer the screen size question as everyone has different requirements.
> 
> LG Gram has received a lot of praise but even I don't know about its longevity. But I'd pick LG over Xiaomi or Honor, esp at a good price.



But LG Gram 17” is costing 1 lac on Amazon


----------



## theterminator (Feb 7, 2021)

Went to the showrooms again .. Not able to finalize what I want . 

I’ve kept MacBook out of the way coz I don’t want to learn a new operating system all from scratch. My use case is simply excel files right now, tomorrow it may change but one thing is sure that i’ll be carrying the laptop on the go often so only need thin and light laptops. with the best battery life. i’m looking at 8 to 10 hours or even more. 
HP Envy x360 13.3” has the perfect specs and is available for 56k after exchanging my old one. But only thing stopping me is its display size. I’m currently using 15.6” which I find most comfortable. 
I looked at Acer Swift 3 and its specs look good but a lot of people complained about its display that its poor.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 8, 2021)

Finally I ordered Lenovo ThinkPad E14 of 58k 10th Gen i5/8GB/128GB SSD+1TB HDD with exchange of 10.5k of my existing laptop & after getting a discount final price was 40.5k. Will take out the newly purchased SSD and pop it in my desktop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 8, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Finally I ordered Lenovo ThinkPad E14 of 58k 10th Gen i5/8GB/128GB SSD+1TB HDD with exchange of 10.5k of my existing laptop & after getting a discount final price was 40.5k. Will take out the newly purchased SSD and pop it in my desktop.


BTW, another forum user had issues with using WD SN550 as a SSD in E14, AMD variant though. So if you buy another SSD for E14, make sure you get Kingston A2000. I'm not even sure if Intel model has 2nd SSD slot as my choice would be the Ryzen variant, if its in stock.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> BTW, another forum user had issues with using WD SN550 as a SSD in E14, AMD variant though. So if you buy another SSD for E14, make sure you get Kingston A2000. I'm not even sure if Intel model has 2nd SSD slot as my choice would be the Ryzen variant, if its in stock.



Why the AMD variant, any significant improvement than its i5 counterpart? 
Battery life claimed is almost the same in both.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 8, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Why the AMD variant, any significant improvement than its i5 counterpart?
> Battery life claimed is almost the same in both.


Performance is bit better (nothing noticeable), is cheaper at 50k & I think it has a bigger battery because of lack of HDD slot. @dissel can throw more light.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Performance is bit better (nothing noticeable), is cheaper at 50k & I think it has a bigger battery because of lack of HDD slot. @dissel can throw more light.



50k? 
This one I purchased has Hybrid 128GB SSD + 1 TB HDD ... I’ll most def upgrade the SSD.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Performance is bit better (nothing noticeable), is cheaper at 50k & I think it has a bigger battery because of lack of HDD slot. @dissel can throw more light.



50k? 
This one I purchased has Hybrid 128GB SSD + 1 TB HDD ... I’ll most def upgrade the SSD.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 8, 2021)

theterminator said:


> 50k?
> This one I purchased has Hybrid 128GB SSD + 1 TB HDD ... I’ll most def upgrade the SSD.


This one is the Intel variant you bought, most likely:
Lenovo ThinkPad E14 Laptop Review: Thin design beats upgradability

AMD variant:
Lenovo ThinkPad E14 Gen 2 laptop review: Affordable and fast thanks to AMD Renoir

Battery life seems similar due to the same battery size contrary to what I said earlier. AMD variant has dual-channel RAM running at a higher freq (improves performance a bit, nothing major in daily usage), adding 8GB RAM vs replacing 8GB stick with 16GB RAM for more RAM & 2nd SSD slot but Intel one has HDD. 

The AMD variant is in high demand & OOS right now, so Intel variant isn't a bad buy in any way.


----------



## dissel (Feb 8, 2021)

theterminator said:


> 50k?
> This one I purchased has Hybrid 128GB SSD + 1 TB HDD ... I’ll most def upgrade the SSD.



As @omega44-xt mentioned

Before purchasing any M.2 SSD I strongly suggest go to Lenovo Comunity Forum, Register there and Create a Thread about the same - Which M.2 SSD will compatiable with your model number (Make sure the model number, not the Serial Number because there Triliions of varient produced for all over the world) - This is seems ridiculas but I'm victim of the same about M.2 SSD comaptiablity issue, but thanks to Amazon Refund policy I got my money back....So always buy from Amazon IN.

Also Download Hardware Maintance Manual in the PDF form to familier with your machine - It is on the upper right side of the driver download page / support page.

Also in the support page there are the Spare Part Listing - In that section you can dig and land into M.2 Comaptiability section, If you able to decode model number of the M.2 SSD then you can buy with Eyes Closed. In my case there are Samsung and WD models listed as compatible but I can't decode that and get relevent product page at Amazon IN.

Lastly My E14 is AMD machine, But your one is Intel - You may not even face this issue at all.......All Hail To Intel.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> This one is the Intel variant you bought, most likely:
> Lenovo ThinkPad E14 Laptop Review: Thin design beats upgradability
> 
> AMD variant:
> ...



It will not matter as my use case is very general.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 12, 2021)

just when i thought i have made the correct purchase a colleague told that 14” will be small compared to 15.6” for doing excel work so I cancelled the order


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 12, 2021)

theterminator said:


> just when i thought i have made the correct purchase a colleague told that 14” will be small compared to 15.6” for doing excel work so I cancelled the order


Lol, no. Its more of a personal preference. People even work on 13.3" laptops which are very portable. You have to make a tradeoff somewhere, i.e. portability vs screen size vs specs.

IMO, go to local shops & check out 14" laptops, then decide for yourself.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 14, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Lol, no. Its more of a personal preference. People even work on 13.3" laptops which are very portable. You have to make a tradeoff somewhere, i.e. portability vs screen size vs specs.
> 
> IMO, go to local shops & check out 14" laptops, then decide for yourself.



I did where I found HP Envy 13.3” to be the best looking and super portable … but office was not activated on it so couldn’t open excel


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I did where I found HP Envy 13.3” to be the best looking and super portable … but office was not activated on it so couldn’t open excel


Just a suggestion, if the primary work is going to be on excel with lots and lots of columns, go for bigger screen. Another option if  portability isn't high priority, get whatever laptop with best configuration you can get and buy a monitor and use as external display. I very rarely worked on excel, but whenever I did, scrolling sideways always irritated me.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Just a suggestion, if the primary work is going to be on excel with lots and lots of columns, go for bigger screen. Another option if portability isn't high priority, get whatever laptop with best configuration you can get and buy a monitor and use as external display. I very rarely worked on excel, but whenever I did, scrolling sideways always irritated me.



Primary work is on excel. I really liked the specs of HP Omen 15 launched in 2020 but it’s only tradeoff was no Numpad.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Primary work is on excel. I really liked the specs of HP Omen 15 launched in 2020 but it’s only tradeoff was no Numpad.


Get external keyboard?? The laptop needs to be carried ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 15, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I did where I found HP Envy 13.3” to be the best looking and super portable … but office was not activated on it so couldn’t open excel


You mean Office wasn't activated in a showroom model? If so, it never will be. Many of showroom models are meant for selling & Office will be activated to the user who buys it, if the laptop has an Office H&S subscription that is, which many laptops don't have.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 16, 2021)

In newegg i’m getting what I want with an additional 10k in Shipping from US. Is buying from there reliable and safe?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2021)

theterminator said:


> In newegg i’m getting what I want with an additional 10k in Shipping from US. Is buying from there reliable and safe?


Add it to cart, try to check out and see the price go up because of taxes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Feb 16, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Add it to cart, try to check out and see the price go up because of taxes.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yes that’s what I told that an additional 10k is needed.


----------



## dissel (Feb 16, 2021)

What about Custom Duty here in India?


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 16, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Yes that’s what I told that an additional 10k is needed.


That 10k is just the shipping I think. Custom Duty is probably extra.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 16, 2021)

Stormbringer said:


> That 10k is just the shipping I think. Custom Duty is probably extra.



Yes but after adding that too its not that expensive as is available here.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2021)

Unless someone brings a laptop from abroad w/o extra shipping or customs, not worth the hassle to import for a normal multimedia laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Yes but after adding that too its not that expensive as is available here.


IIRC recently people are getting slapped with 78% or more customs (at random) when their stuff reaches nearest customs office. Do you still want to take that risk?


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2021)

What if I bought a new monitor for my recently renewed desktop? I purchased Ryzen 5 3600, Asrock B450 Pro, 16 GB RAM during lockdown but still using old Philips 18.5" whose texts are not clearer which makes me want to throw it out. I want to primarily use it for productivity apps like excel, word & want it to be a good Gaming monitor as I'll upgrade the GPU in future (currently AMD Sapphire HD 7770). Are there good gaming monitors whose texts are sharp?
I don't understand why my current monitor's text are blurry, its res is 1366*768. Not a FHD monitor.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2021)

Also I would like to add that after switching to AMD, I'm not noticing any major real world usage.. it still takes the same time to boot, load programs and all that. still have to wait a couple of seconds after clicking the start menu in win10 for it to load and shut down or whatever. I'm disappointed at this as the whole tech community is showcasing these processors as some revolution or sort of but to the end user it's all the same.
I hate these reviewers when they compare only on the basis of stupid benchmarks which the end user doesn't care at all.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2021)

theterminator said:


> What if I bought a new monitor for my recently renewed desktop? I purchased Ryzen 5 3600, Asrock B450 Pro, 16 GB RAM during lockdown but still using old Philips 18.5" whose texts are not clearer which makes me want to throw it out. I want to primarily use it for productivity apps like excel, word & want it to be a good Gaming monitor as I'll upgrade the GPU in future (currently AMD Sapphire HD 7770). Are there good gaming monitors whose texts are sharp?
> I don't understand why my current monitor's text are blurry, its res is 1366*768. Not a FHD monitor.


Acer VG240YP for 13.5k is a great buy, nothing comes close to it under 15k.

Not sure why you seem to have lost sharpness, is your display getting softer or something, as in panel problem?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Also I would like to add that after switching to AMD, I'm not noticing any major real world usage.. it still takes the same time to boot, load programs and all that. still have to wait a couple of seconds after clicking the start menu in win10 for it to load and shut down or whatever. I'm disappointed at this as the whole tech community is showcasing these processors as some revolution or sort of but to the end user it's all the same.
> I hate these reviewers when they compare only on the basis of stupid benchmarks which the end user doesn't care at all.


Difference between a dual core CPU & a 6 core one for light tasks won't be huge. I have personally seen laptop with R3 3200U running almost as smooth as my gaming laptop with a 6 core CPU, but if I open too many apps at once, its CPU & SSD (cheap one) will struggle a bit. For a normal user, a 4 core CPU is more than future-proof enough. If you bought a 6 core CPU for light loads, you are at fault to think it will help. These CPUs are pretty good for high computational tasks, like video editing, graphics/CAD rendering or even gaming.

Are you running OS & apps from a SSD? If so which SSD?

I have seen my friend's system lagging a bit when I open multiple apps at once, like steam + uplay + discord, as BX500 SSD can't keep up with R7 3700X (I see 100% SSD usage in task manager).


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Acer VG240YP for 13.5k is a great buy, nothing comes close to it under 15k.
> 
> Not sure why you seem to have lost sharpness, is your display getting softer or something, as in panel problem?



It’s the same as I purchased it originally.. playing games watching videos is ok with it but its below average when it comes to text (excel word)


----------



## theterminator (Feb 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Difference between a dual core CPU & a 6 core one for light tasks won't be huge. I have personally seen laptop with R3 3200U running almost as smooth as my gaming laptop with a 6 core CPU, but if I open too many apps at once, its CPU & SSD (cheap one) will struggle a bit.
> 
> Are you running OS & apps from a SSD? If so which SSD?
> 
> I have seen my friend's system lagging a bit when I open multiple apps at once, like steam + uplay + discord, as BX500 SSD can't keep up with R7 3700X (I see 100% SSD usage in task manager).



No i’m using old HDD but it’s the same experience as earlier Intel Pentium G2010


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2021)

theterminator said:


> It’s the same as I purchased it originally.. playing games watching videos is ok with it but its below average when it comes to text (excel word)


Might be a panel issue or might not be, can't say for sure.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2021)

theterminator said:


> No i’m using old HDD but it’s the same experience as earlier Intel Pentium G2010


There's your culprit, not much to think about. Win10 is too heavy for HDD.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 17, 2021)

Windows 10 is slow on HDD. It's optimized for SSD. Windows 7 is faster on a HDD. Get a SSD and see the changes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2021)

theterminator said:


> No i’m using old HDD but it’s the same experience as earlier Intel Pentium G2010


Even the latest core i9/ryzen 9 running win 10 on hdd will run slower than pentium G2010 running win 10 on ssd.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 18, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Even the latest core i9/ryzen 9 running win 10 on hdd will run slower than pentium G2010 running win 10 on ssd.



Yup, this is exactly happening with me. A windows tab with 64GB SSD and Celeron dual core processor is just taking 7-8seconds to boot, but Ryzen 5 + HDD is taking 50-60 seconds. And that too with all startup apps disabled. Its time to use HDD for storage only and use SSD for boot purposes.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 18, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yup, this is exactly happening with me. A windows tab with 64GB SSD and Celeron dual core processor is just taking 7-8seconds to boot, but Ryzen 5 + HDD is taking 50-60 seconds. And that too with all startup apps disabled. Its time to use HDD for storage only and use SSD for boot purposes.



Time to shell out more money .


----------



## theterminator (Feb 19, 2021)

How is this monitor? It's a Bestseller on Amazon and that too at the top. It can also be aligned in portrait mode I'm not sure.

*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B07F8XZN69/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2ZVHS0K6DBUHN&psc=1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2021)

Not true 8 bit though:
*www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/4d1d1390


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2021)

See what I’m dealing with. My desktop hangs like $#!t. 

*share.icloud.com/photos/0tyz_HOln2esYCsDIfA8vvLZw

In my laptop I have Microsoft 365 subscribed for 1PC and original Windows as it came with it .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2021)

theterminator said:


> See what I’m dealing with. My desktop hangs like $#!t.
> 
> *share.icloud.com/photos/0tyz_HOln2esYCsDIfA8vvLZw
> 
> In my laptop I have Microsoft 365 subscribed for 1PC and original Windows as it came with it .


Use SSD as a boot drive.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use SSD as a boot drive.



Any M.2 NVMe SSD will work in Asrock B450 Pro?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 21, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Any M.2 NVMe SSD will work in Asrock B450 Pro?


Not Gen4 ones, but those are very expensive. Get Kingston A2000 or WD SN550.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Not Gen4 ones, but those are very expensive. Get Kingston A2000 or WD SN550.


thats not m.2 nvme I recommend a nvme ssd like samsung 970 pro.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

theterminator said:


> See what I’m dealing with. My desktop hangs like $#!t.
> 
> *share.icloud.com/photos/0tyz_HOln2esYCsDIfA8vvLZw
> 
> In my laptop I have Microsoft 365 subscribed for 1PC and original Windows as it came with it .


For what i have seen Win 10 heavily requires SSD So i will definately say buy an SSD first and that too m,2 nvme.
You have shelled out so much for your new PC Should've gotten SSD in first place.So buy it now and you will see change in performance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> thats not m.2 nvme I recommend a nvme ssd like samsung 970 pro.


Kingston A2000 & WD Blue SN550 are the best budget nvme ssd currently & you won't see any noticeable performance difference between them & WD Black/samsung 970 nvme ssd in typical usage case scenario. Also M.2 is form factor, all nvme ssd are m.2 only.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> thats not m.2 nvme I recommend a nvme ssd like samsung 970 pro.


IT is M.2 NVMe, do some research online you will know. There's also 2 lane PCIe NVMe slot or full 4 lane PCIe slot for NVMe. Something like 970 evo won't be able to use its full speeds if connected to PCIe 2 lane NVMe slot.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 6, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> IT is M.2 NVMe, do some research online you will know. There's also 2 lane PCIe NVMe slot or full 4 lane PCIe slot for NVMe. Something like 970 evo won't be able to use its full speeds if connected to PCIe 2 lane NVMe slot.


yeah sorry my bad i didnt check thats m.2 nvme for sure


----------



## theterminator (Apr 22, 2021)

I’m going to purchase Dell P2419H 23.8” 1080p Monitor for 13k on Amazon. Is it a good buy or should I get any other screen or resolution?
My primary work is Data Analysis & Excel with some Gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 22, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I’m going to purchase Dell P2419H 23.8” 1080p Monitor for 13k on Amazon. Is it a good buy or should I get any other screen or resolution?
> My primary work is Data Analysis & Excel with some Gaming.


Get Acer VG240YP, is 1080p 144Hz IPS with 100% sRGB coverage. Surely the Dell one has a better stand but you can use something to change monitor height, like a book, but you can't add 144Hz or freesync later, considering you do play games.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Get Acer VG240YP, is 1080p 144Hz IPS with 100% sRGB coverage. Surely the Dell one has a better stand but you can use something to change monitor height, like a book, but you can't add 144Hz or freesync later, considering you do play games.



Do these Displays have automatic brightness enabled like we have in mobile phones because its very soothing for eyes. The True Tone feature in iPhone is in iMac & it’s very comfortable for eyes.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2021)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210424/d9e2d17133f2b557476086275722038d.jpg

Part of upgrade plan: Ordered WD NVMe SSD 1TB for ₹8.6k. Yesterday it was selling for ₹11.50k.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2021)

Next up is the monitor. 

I think I will be comfortable with a 27” QHD display that will serve my productivity needs as well as gaming. But the issue I have with me is the furniture. I have this type of furniture which cannot fit in a 27” display. Currently the display is of 18.5” & the table can fit in a 24” display. So for a 27” I’ll have to buy new furniture.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210424/15280ea1d35cd6cb0104bb60e082ae4b.jpg

On the other hand, I think a 24” display can also serve my needs as I’m no more a heavy gamer only some light to medium gaming like GTA V, Hitman, Max Payne 3, may be Red Dead Redemption II in the future when Gfx card prices become normal.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 24, 2021)

GPU prices won't come down for long time now. Save money until then and so that you can get a new PC table as well. Better to find a local furniture guy and get a custom made table.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2021)

theterminator said:


> But the issue I have with me is the furniture. I have this type of furniture which cannot fit in a 27” display.


Don't you get distracted by the reflection of light from monitor at the inside wall of furniture(as shown in above pic)?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't you get distracted by the reflection of light from monitor at the inside wall of furniture(as shown in above pic)?



Well till now I didn’t notice but now that you’ve mentioned it, I might get distracted.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 24, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Do these Displays have automatic brightness enabled like we have in mobile phones because its very soothing for eyes. The True Tone feature in iPhone is in iMac & it’s very comfortable for eyes.


No, they don't have ambient light sensor. Honestly, I use my monitor at like 70% brightness (i think normal profile) at day & created a user profile for 0% brightness (lowest level), which I use after evening.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 24, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Next up is the monitor.
> 
> I think I will be comfortable with a 27” QHD display that will serve my productivity needs as well as gaming. But the issue I have with me is the furniture. I have this type of furniture which cannot fit in a 27” display. Currently the display is of 18.5” & the table can fit in a 24” display. So for a 27” I’ll have to buy new furniture.
> 
> ...


These kind of tables were all the fad a decade ago, now it seems stupid keeping in mind monitor sizes & multi-monitor setups. IMO get a simple table without any restriction on 3 sides of the monitor like that table. I use a 1.1m x 0.7m table that easily fits my laptop + ext monitor side by side. Also I appreciate being able to stretch my leg under the table. Maybe get a wide table with space for printer at bottom (if you have space in your room. Try local shops as suggested earlier.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Next up is the monitor.
> 
> I think I will be comfortable with a 27” QHD display that will serve my productivity needs as well as gaming. But the issue I have with me is the furniture. I have this type of furniture which cannot fit in a 27” display. Currently the display is of 18.5” & the table can fit in a 24” display. So for a 27” I’ll have to buy new furniture.
> 
> ...


I am using a basic Ikea table of 100 cm *60 cm table top (LINNMON / ADILS Table, white, 100x60 cm - IKEA). It can easily fit my 17' laptop as well as a 24" monitor side by side (theoretically) and probably a 27" one instead if I wanted to. 

Get something similar at local shops for like 1500 or order from Ikea if they deliver to your pincode.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 25, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I am using a basic Ikea table of 100 cm *60 cm table top (LINNMON / ADILS Table, white, 100x60 cm - IKEA). It can easily fit my 17' laptop as well as a 24" monitor side by side (theoretically) and probably a 27" one instead if I wanted to.
> 
> Get something similar at local shops for like 1500 or order from Ikea if they deliver to your pincode.


I was planning to get table from Ikea but seems like they don't deliver outside Hyderabad. Man Hyderadab people are so lucky for this.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m noticing that MS Office is hanging a lot on my desktop. The WD NVMe SSD is arriving tomorrow lets see what it offers. I now regret investing on a Windows PC, the problems just don’t go away. I think the Mac Mini would’ve been the best bet for my current scenario given that I’ve Apple devices everywhere. No worrying about petty issues. For my gaming needs I could’ve invested on a console. 

My UPS is also having issues, sometimes it works and sometimes it just shuts off immediately. This after I have replaced the batteries recently with a local supplier.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I’m noticing that MS Office is hanging a lot on my desktop. The WD NVMe SSD is arriving tomorrow lets see what it offers. I now regret investing on a Windows PC, the problems just don’t go away. I think the Mac Mini would’ve been the best bet for my current scenario given that I’ve Apple devices everywhere. No worrying about petty issues. For my gaming needs I could’ve invested on a console.
> 
> My UPS is also having issues, sometimes it works and sometimes it just shuts off immediately. This after I have replaced the batteries recently with a local supplier.


If you are on HDD and moving to SSD first time then you are in for a surprise!


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> If you are on HDD and moving to SSD first time then you are in for a surprise!


I've been using a 240GB 2.5" SSD on my laptop running Windows 10. I've noticed much improvement but at the same time the lagging hasn't gone away especially when I put it to sleep mode. Restarting takes away all the data/files opened saved. I've to open them again.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2021)

Suggest some 27" QHD Monitors, a 27" screen will have QHD as the best resolution right?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I've been using a 240GB 2.5" SSD on my laptop running Windows 10. I've noticed much improvement but at the same time the lagging hasn't gone away especially when I put it to sleep mode. Restarting takes away all the data/files opened saved. I've to open them again.


weird. How much RAM you have? and how do you put it in Sleep mode?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> weird. How much RAM you have? and how do you put it in Sleep mode?


4 GB Core i5 5th Generation


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2021)

theterminator said:


> 4 GB Core i5 5th Generation


4GB is quite less for Windows 10 may be that's why it is not retaining the data after resuming from sleep mode.
Try this in your new PC, you should not face this problem


----------



## theterminator (Apr 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> 4GB is quite less for Windows 10 may be that's why it is not retaining the data after resuming from sleep mode.
> Try this in your new PC, you should not face this problem


My desktop has Ryzen 5 3600 Hexa Core 3.59GHz along with 16GB Corsair RAM single unit. This is running only a bit faster than my laptop. I fail to understand what Windows 10 wants in order to run things smoothly?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 26, 2021)

theterminator said:


> My desktop has Ryzen 5 3600 Hexa Core 3.59GHz along with 16GB Corsair RAM single unit. This is running only a bit faster than my laptop. I fail to understand what Windows 10 wants in order to run things smoothly?


Minimum of 8GB RAM and an SSD. 
You are saying you are facing this sleep mode problem even with 16GB RAM?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2021)

theterminator said:


> especially when I put it to sleep mode.


Sleep mode wastes battery, use hibernate instead.


theterminator said:


> 4 GB Core i5 5th Generation


That is a good config for running linux, not windows 10. If that i5 is 5200U, then it is 2C/4T processor and 6 generation old. Your laptop needs a full cleanup + thermal paste replacement.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 26, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Suggest some 27" QHD Monitors, a 27" screen will have QHD as the best resolution right?


Acer XV272U is a good budget model. Otherwise LG 27GL850 or Asus one, or Samsung Odyssey G7 for top of the line.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 26, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07XTWQM1G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_W678RFGJPZWPCY6HXSV624 inch monitor.

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08B8LBM3S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_DA1JYGKTKMFYRVKHBRKC
What is the budget and tech specs required for the monitor?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 27, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07XTWQM1G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_W678RFGJPZWPCY6HXSV624 inch monitor.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08B8LBM3S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_DA1JYGKTKMFYRVKHBRKC
> What is the budget and tech specs required for the monitor?


QHD means 2560 x 1440, FullHD is 1920 x 1080.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 27, 2021)

Can anyone help me identify where the hell are the damn M.2 screws? The WD SN550 NVMe SSD didn’t came with it. 
Below are the screws of motherboard:

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210427/ac23b38b1e01ad88b0f1057d3be36971.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Can anyone help me identify where the hell are the damn M.2 screws? The WD SN550 NVMe SSD didn’t came with it.
> Below are the screws of motherboard:


The screw should be 2.0 mm (diameter of top) x 3 mm (height)  in size.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 27, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The screw should be 2.0 mm (diameter of top) x 3 mm (height) in size.



And how am I supposed to measure that?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2021)

theterminator said:


> And how am I supposed to measure that?


Use a ruler. IIRC ios used to have an app or camera feature which can measure lengths.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 27, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use a ruler. IIRC ios used to have an app or camera feature which can measure lengths.



Oh man! Why such a simple installation has to be sooooo complex?
I’m stuck in the Windows ecosystem


----------



## theterminator (Apr 27, 2021)

I just booted up my desktop & noticed that the screen resolution automatically changed to 1024*768 from 1600*900.

Then I changed it myself to 1600*900 but viola! Now I have blackbars above and below on the monitors. 

This piece of sh!t operating system never ceases to amaze me. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210427/d3c239b6625c305af91c4b8cd5b02425.jpg


God let me do away with Windows forever


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Oh man! Why such a simple installation has to be sooooo complex?
> I’m stuck in the Windows ecosystem


Correct screw can be found out by its measurements. Or you can use hit-and-trial method to see which one fits.
I can't magically pinpoint which one is correct from your picture without knowing the scale and knowing why you pulled out all the screws from the motherboard out just for this. The correct one might be one of the two screws in middle left or one of the four smaller screws in middle bottom.

BTW, no ssd or hdd would come with the mounting mechanism (like screws or trays), motherboard oem has to include those.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 27, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Then I changed it myself to 1600*900 but viola! Now I have blackbars above and below on the monitors.


Have you installed/updated the graphics driver to latest version? Go in device manager & confirm display adapter is showing intel HD/nvidia/amd.


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Can anyone help me identify where the hell are the damn M.2 screws? The WD SN550 NVMe SSD didn’t came with it.
> Below are the screws of motherboard:


Sometimes motherboard manufacturers place the screw in slot itself. Check in m2 slot if the screw is already placed.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I just booted up my desktop & noticed that the screen resolution automatically changed to 1024*768 from 1600*900.
> 
> Then I changed it myself to 1600*900 but viola! Now I have blackbars above and below on the monitors.
> 
> ...


its strange that you are having so many issues with windows 10-i have installed and used win 10 even on old core 2 duo pcs but didn't run into any such problems.

The typical notion that windows is trash and linux is gold is largely over-exaggerated. Linux may be better than windows in some areas but typing several lines of code into the terminal even for simple tasks like installing programs,configuring hardware etc is a frustrating experience unto itself and not everyone has the time or the patience to put up with something like this.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 28, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> its strange that you are having so many issues with windows 10-i have installed and used win 10 even on old core 2 duo pcs but didn't run into any such problems.
> 
> The typical notion that windows is trash and linux is gold is largely over-exaggerated. Linux may be better than windows in some areas but typing several lines of code into the terminal even for simple tasks like installing programs,configuring hardware etc is a frustrating experience unto itself and not everyone has the time or the patience to put up with something like this.



I’m not a linux guy. I’ve been using iOS since 7.5 years and never looked back. Now I want a taste of MacOS.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 28, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Sometimes motherboard manufacturers place the screw in slot itself. Check in m2 slot if the screw is already placed.



I’ve left the SSD hanging there without screwing it . It’s working


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I’ve left the SSD hanging there without screwing it . It’s working


its working now but that is a lot of risk. Find the right screw and fix the SSD properly.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 28, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> its working now but that is a lot of risk. Find the right screw and fix the SSD properly.



How to find which screw will fit in. There are multiple screws in the name of M.2 on Amazon.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 28, 2021)

Have you freshly installed windows 10 on m.2 ssd?

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Apr 28, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Have you freshly installed windows 10 on m.2 ssd?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


Yes now I have. It is blazing fast. The kind of speed you get when you install a fresh copy of Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8.etc. But I agree its the most fastest Windows installation experience I've ever had.

But the SSD is still lying there at some angle


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 28, 2021)

You need to find the screw which came inside mobo box. Screws which came with case wont work.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Yes now I have. It is blazing fast. The kind of speed you get when you install a fresh copy of Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8.etc. But I agree its the most fastest Windows installation experience I've ever had.
> 
> But the SSD is still lying there at some angle


Nice how is your experience on pc now? Does excel or other stuff still lags?

Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Apr 28, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Nice how is your experience on pc now? Does excel or other stuff still lags?
> 
> Sent from my M2006C3LI using Tapatalk



It’s very very good. I hope this performance lasts long. Now Win10 works without lagging.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 28, 2021)

4 things remain for me to purchase:

1. 27” QHD Monitor (Budget 25k) 
2. Gfx Card GTX 1660 Super or AMD RX 5600XT
3. Power Supply (Currently Corsair CX430)
4. Computer Table


----------



## aby geek (Apr 28, 2021)

Monitor
Since you are buying a new table I am assuming that 32 inch wont be an issue
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07FLGR2PN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_XM1730F16P5788BSDV62
Gpu
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-192-bit-gaming-graphics-card-zt-t16620d-10m/
SMPS
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08DKJJFW6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_KWN20DMQ6TDQBC7N1CSY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
TABLE
How much space in the room for the table ? Or give exact dimensions.
Here are few examples:

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08HKJ61RN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_43AK1AG1TQM5XTY5GJ5K?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08MQXFVJR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_MHA95A1GRHGS3W5V5R10


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I’ve left the SSD hanging there without screwing it . It’s working


contact your mobo's manufacturer or service center and see if they can supply a replacement screw for the m.2 slot. Its risky to use it in this manner.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 29, 2021)

theterminator said:


> 4 things remain for me to purchase:
> 
> 1. 27” QHD Monitor (Budget 25k)
> 2. Gfx Card GTX 1660 Super or AMD RX 5600XT
> ...


1. Acer XV272U

2. Those are 40k+ now. Maybe look for used GTX 1060 or RX 570

3. For the mentioned GPUs, a 550W bronze is more than sufficient, like Gigabyte P550B for 3.5k. Buy it when you get a GPU maybe. For something high-end Antec HCG750 Gold is great for 7.6k, would be a good investment if you plan to wait for GPU prices to fall down & plan to get maybe 3060Ti.

4. Go to local shops. IMO get a normal table with 4 legs, at least 3ft x 2ft, 4ft x 2ft if you plan to use multi-monitor setup in future. I'm assuming the cabinet will be kept on the table.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 1. Acer XV272U
> 
> 2. Those are 40k+ now. Maybe look for used GTX 1060 or RX 570
> 
> ...


In some sites only the Zotac version of GTX 1660 Super is costly while Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, INNO3D are still below 25k. Which should I buy?


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2021)

theterminator said:


> In some sites only the Zotac version of GTX 1660 Super is costly while Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, INNO3D are still below 25k. Which should I buy?


Whatever low price you are seeing right now must be out of stock. They generally don't update or keep low price for out of stock components.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 3, 2021)

theterminator said:


> In some sites only the Zotac version of GTX 1660 Super is costly while Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, INNO3D are still below 25k. Which should I buy?


It will be out of stock. If you find any GTX 1660S from any of those companies at 25k, don't think, just buy, provided its a legit seller.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> It will be out of stock. If you find any GTX 1660S from any of those companies at 25k, don't think, just buy, provided its a legit seller.


actually it is out of stock... forgot to see the bubble "sold out" above each product.


----------



## aby geek (May 3, 2021)

Try the valuestore.in they are showing 46 cards in stock. You most likely will find a 2060 somewhere around 40k.
1660 series sadly is all above 42k.

*www.thevaluestore.in/graphic-cards-online-india?bfilter=s0:7;
Whatever that is available in your budget just grab it if its in stock.


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Try the valuestore.in they are showing 46 cards in stock. You most likely will find a 2060 somewhere around 40k.
> 1660 series sadly is all above 42k.
> 
> *www.thevaluestore.in/graphic-cards-online-india?bfilter=s0:7;
> Whatever that is available in your budget just grab it if its in stock.


seeing this website first time. Is it legit ? or scam? Do you have any experience with this website?


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> seeing this website first time. Is it legit ? or scam? Do you have any experience with this website?



It looks like a replica of mdcomputers


----------



## aby geek (May 4, 2021)

No I also haven't heard about it. Suddenly there are plethora of websites for computer peripherals.
If not this one then try vedant computers. But top tier sellers finish their stock early. Everywhere 1050ti has come to 20k and rest is all out of stock.
If you can wait then hold of the gpu purchase for now.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2021)

aby geek said:


> No I also haven't heard about it. Suddenly there are plethora of websites for computer peripherals.
> If not this one then try vedant computers. But top tier sellers finish their stock early. Everywhere 1050ti has come to 20k and rest is all out of stock.
> If you can wait then hold of the gpu purchase for now.



Yeah i’ll have to… I was going to buy 1660 super for 21k but saw these prices jump more than double


----------



## aby geek (May 5, 2021)

This website belongs to a youtuber, they seem to have some gpu in stock.
Cheapest 1660 available to buy.
*www.tibgstore.co.in/product/msi-gtx-1660-super-ventus-xs-oc/
Or you can consider ryzen 4650g. Much better option than 1050ti at that price.

*www.tibgstore.co.in/product/intel-core-i7-10700kf-upto-4-8-ghz/


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2021)

Where can we get a desktop keyboard cover? For laptops we used to use some white material which would cover it from dust. I haven't seen a similar product for desktop keyboards.


----------



## theterminator (May 21, 2021)

How good is the 29" Ultra Wide FHD LG Monitor

*www.amazon.in/LG-29UM69G-Ultrawide...dchild=1&keywords=lg+29&qid=1621572554&sr=8-1


----------



## aby geek (May 21, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B089TNN849/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_H8WQ7P5XD3DBRZV597TV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Get this


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2021)

Is the Asus VivoBook Flip 14 a good buy? It seems to be very value for money. 

*dl.flipkart.com/s/SEIEDRuuuN


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2021)

theterminator said:


> Is the Asus VivoBook Flip 14 a good buy? It seems to be very value for money.
> 
> *dl.flipkart.com/s/SEIEDRuuuN


Seems decent for a touchscreen laptop. Not sure if it has R5 4500U or 5500U, in any case, will be good.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems decent for a touchscreen laptop. Not sure if it has R5 4500U or 5500U, in any case, will be good.



its 5500U. also the best thing i like about is how small the charger is … very convenient to travel with


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2021)

theterminator said:


> its 5500U. also the best thing i like about is how small the charger is … very convenient to travel with


Reviews mention screen quality is not that good as per its price though.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 16, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Reviews mention screen quality is not that good as per its price though.


If its a 65% sRGB IPS, it is fine. It will be glossy though as its touchscreen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> If its a 65% sRGB IPS, it is fine. It will be glossy though as its touchscreen.


Flipkart description says 45% NTSC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 17, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Flipkart description says 45% NTSC.


Yeah, that's about 65% sRGB. If it says 72% NTSC, then it's close to 100% sRGB. So, fine for the price.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2021)

so what do you think guys ? should i go with it?

does anyone has ownership experience??


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2021)

also my current laptop battery became dead before a month … since then i’ve bought a battery from amazon which had dell’s packaging but it didn’t work.. laptop displays “0% available, plugged in” and it stays at 0%. So i thought it might be flawed or non compatible & returned it and bought a compatible battery which delivered today and it says the same thing .. is it that the charger is at fault? 

When i remove the battery and connect direct to electricity, it says Plugged in, battery not detectable.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 18, 2021)

theterminator said:


> also my current laptop battery became dead before a month … since then i’ve bought a battery from amazon which had dell’s packaging but it didn’t work.. laptop displays “0% available, plugged in” and it stays at 0%. So i thought it might be flawed or non compatible & returned it and bought a compatible battery which delivered today and it says the same thing .. is it that the charger is at fault?
> 
> When i remove the battery and connect direct to electricity, it says Plugged in, battery not detectable.



Do you have a internal battery or a external one? If external check if all the pins on laptop side are okay. Mostly batteries should last atleast a year before going dead. That seems problem with the battery port instead. Maybe the battery ic on mobo of lappy is at fault


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2021)

theterminator said:


> also my current laptop battery became dead before a month … since then i’ve bought a battery from amazon which had dell’s packaging but it didn’t work.. laptop displays “0% available, plugged in” and it stays at 0%. So i thought it might be flawed or non compatible & returned it and bought a compatible battery which delivered today and it says the same thing .. is it that the charger is at fault?
> 
> When i remove the battery and connect direct to electricity, it says Plugged in, battery not detectable.


There is a identification chip in dell laptop mobo as well as dell charging adapter which communicates via the thin inner pin inside the usual adapter pin to confirm charging adapter being used is dell original. If this chip/related circuit is damaged either in mobo or adapter then one will likely face the same issue you are facing.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Do you have a internal battery or a external one? If external check if all the pins on laptop side are okay. Mostly batteries should last atleast a year before going dead. That seems problem with the battery port instead. Maybe the battery ic on mobo of lappy is at fault



Its an external battery. The original battery lasted for 5 yrs and was still giving 1 hr backup a month ago then all of a sudden orange lights started blinking and display on windows 10 said not charging. I thought my old battery is finally dead. But seeing the new ones behaving in a weird way now I suspect something is wrong with the laptop.

The laptop is Dell Inspiron 5558 15” touchscreen.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is a identification chip in dell laptop mobo as well as dell charging adapter which communicates via the thin inner pin inside the usual adapter pin to confirm charging adapter being used is dell original. If this chip/related circuit is damaged either in mobo or adapter then one will likely face the same issue you are facing.



is it worth it to repair coz the product is of 2016 and i’ve already paid 20000 once in 2018 for mobo repair 

I’ve disliked the product throughout my ownership coz of its weight is on the higher side, travelling with it is cumbersome. at the same time i like its display although its only 720p, its glossy n clear.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2021)

theterminator said:


> is it worth it to repair coz the product is of 2016 and i’ve already paid 20000 once in 2018 for mobo repair
> 
> I’ve disliked the product throughout my ownership coz of its weight is on the higher side, travelling with it is cumbersome. at the same time i like its display although its only 720p, its glossy n clear.


If you already spent 20k on laptop for repair then I guess it is not worth it unless you can get it done within 2-3k & then sell the laptop soon afterwards.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 27, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you already spent 20k on laptop for repair then I guess it is not worth it unless you can get it done within 2-3k & then sell the laptop soon afterwards.


I want to repair this laptop as it can last 3-4 years more. 
this is error i'm getting. The battery is a new one and the laptop doesn't charge it anymore, have tried with 2 batteries but same result.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2021)

theterminator said:


> The battery is a new one and the laptop doesn't charge it anymore,


Power IC needs to be checked. You might need a board level repair.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I want to repair this laptop as it can last 3-4 years more.


Seriously doubt it can last that long even if you get it repaired regularly. It is already quite good that it lasted 5 years.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 28, 2021)

alright i’ll buy a new one this festival sale… i did upgrade desktop to ryzen 5 ,16gb ram.. would’ve upgraded gfx too but for the increase in prices …
monitor is very old , il upgrade that & buy a 27” one recomended by users here. 

But for on the go i need to have an essential work machine which is durable. I’ve owned two laptops both of Dell and both have given headaches more than anyone cam handle. I invested around 20k in both the machines after their warranty expired and i’m distraught to look at the durability of such machines. I need to own a laptop which can last 5-7 yrs without giving me headaches. Budget 80k~100k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2021)

theterminator said:


> I need to own a laptop which can last 5-7 yrs without giving me headaches. Budget 80k~100k


I say forget about it. Nowadays they don't make laptops like pre-2014 era. Buy 1 year extended warranty minimum(so total 2 years warranty) or better get 2 years extended warranty(so total 3 years warranty) & sell the laptop on olx in your local city just a month before 3 years warranty ends at around 30-40% of purchased price.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Power IC needs to be checked. You might need a board level repair.



board level repair is indeed required and this time i’ll not invest in it since its of 2016 and already 20k spent in 2018… ill purchase a new laptop instead and definitely no dell this time after owning 2 dells and both getting mobo level repair after their warranty expired… now i seriously doubt dell’s durability


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2021)

i need a sub 1 lac laptop which provide good typing feedback , good screen brightness, if it is touch screen 360* rotation then awesome but i prefer 15.6” coz of the good real estate, solid built quality, durable hassle free product…

i shortlisted 
1. Hp pavilion 15 Ryzen 5
2. Acer swift 3 Ryzen 5
3. Hp Envy 15.6” non touch
4. Macbook air m1 base model

i don’t need any gaming since i have my desktop for that.. in search of lightweight easy to carry ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2021)

theterminator said:


> i need a sub 1 lac laptop which provide good typing feedback , good screen brightness, if it is touch screen 360* rotation then awesome but i prefer 15.6” coz of the good real estate, solid built quality, durable hassle free product…
> 
> i shortlisted
> 1. Hp pavilion 15 Ryzen 5
> ...


Macbook Air M1 should have the best build quality followed likely by acer swift 3 but I don't think there is any latest 15.6" model in swift 3 series.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 12, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Macbook Air M1 should have the best build quality followed likely by acer swift 3 but I don't think there is any latest 15.6" model in swift 3 series.



how is the excel word powerpoint outlook in mac os .. do i need to worry about it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2021)

theterminator said:


> how is the excel word powerpoint outlook in mac os .. do i need to worry about it?


----------



## theterminator (Oct 13, 2021)

just that mac os is very different from windows, i’m more comfortable with windows coz using it since 2005. isn’t there a good sturdy, good quality lightweight windows laptop in that price?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2021)

theterminator said:


> just that mac os is very different from windows, i’m more comfortable with windows coz using it since 2005. isn’t there a good sturdy, good quality lightweight windows laptop in that price?


Check this model:

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-13-3-inch-i5-1135G7-Graphics-UX325EA-KG502TS/dp/B09CCQWC66/


----------

